# Boot Swap Page (Hoof boots, that is...lol)



## susanne (Feb 8, 2012)

I ran across this page which has a number of second-hand hoof boots for sale, many of which are mini/small pony sizes. I've yet to buy, so can't give a personal endorsement, but I am keeping an eye on what becomes available. Many of these (or so the sellers say) are very lightly used, which speaks to the difficulty in getting the right size and perhaps the wisdom of buying used first.

You have to scroll down quite a ways to get to the listings. Before you get to them, there's a section for each of the major manufacturers and their sizing systems, making comparison between the different companies easy.

http://www.naturalho...m/boot_swap.htm

Added: The current list includes only a couple of mini/pony sized boots, but at other times it has had quite a few. Keep checking.


----------



## shelterwood (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Susanne!

I have about a 1/2 mile of gravel road to get to my trail system near my home. My girls have tough little feet, but each spring they regrade the road with gravel, and it is a bit rough. The idea of used boots is a nice one, as they are expensive, and this page is a nice overview of them all. Thanks again, great resource.

Katie


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2012)

Good idea... but I cannot see "boots" and not think Ariat


----------



## Sandee (Feb 9, 2012)

Jill said:


> Good idea... but I cannot see "boots" and not think Ariat


Yep, my first thought was, "oh good, maybe I can find new boots for my grandson."


----------



## susanne (Feb 9, 2012)

Jill said:


> Good idea... but I cannot see "boots" and not think Ariat



Too funny! I could go for a pair of gently used Ariats...wouldn't that pi ss Mingus off if I got the "new" boots?

.


----------

